# aep camping



## peach680 (May 19, 2010)

Where is camp site Q? Gps cords If you have it? PLEASE!!!!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Campsite Q is shut down. Land is open for fishing.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

My buddy and I had no idea what ponds they actually were? We could find no way around D which I heard it was near to find Q to find these ponds. No indicators. We may have passed the Q ponds and I have no clue..


----------



## crackedup (Apr 14, 2011)

on the acme mapper 2.0 the cords are n39.75230 w81.70088 that is the "Q" area. just reopened to the public last november.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

peach680 said:


> Where is camp site Q? Gps cords If you have it? PLEASE!!!!


There is no camp-site-Q. It used to be Beaver Run/Campsite-Q. It was closed about 20-years ago. The area is now opened up. But the camp-site is non-existent.
As far a gps coordinates... Do some homework and hit up some satellite imaging.


----------

